# Home laser show video



## pb_paulie_b

Here's a pretty simple conversion of a 'laser' unit I bought off Ebay for $34. It was originally powered by a small light bulb in the rear of the unit. It definitly needed MORE POWER.





Now you can see that the bulb, color wheel, and optics are out and where I integrated my PPL.








Here's a few beam shots of it hooked up to my key board.












Finally a vid of it in action.
http://media.putfile.com/Foggy-laser-show


----------



## Dj_sTyLz808

NICE!!!


----------



## FlashlightPhreak

Cool, I like it !!!!


----------



## allthatwhichis

:touche: 


Damn... you beat me to it. If I had posted pictures I would have accused plagerism... 

What you go there is a "Laser FX" Laser Light Show by "With Design in Mind". They sold them in Spencers back in the late 80's. I kinda collect them. they use an early Xion type bulb and a "tonka" toy motor with colored celiphane to project a laser like image off a mirror attached to a speaker coil onto your ceiling or wall. 

I just got into lasers and have a 1mw hene pointed at one. I have it set up as a computer case mod, although this computer has no case...  The power supply takes 12 volt which a computer psu gladly supplies. I just gel snapped, scotch locked, beaned... the power supply to a 4 pin molex connecter like you would find on a hard drive or computer fan, threw in a small switch on the ground, and  powered laser... 









































Your %mw green is WAY better looking though.  Much better show.  I would like to find a way to get the beam to mimic an osccelator (horrible speller) and draw just a wave form from a musical input. This uses music but the way the speaker/mirror moves it makes more of a circular representtion of the music, i just want a line.


----------



## N8YWF

I got to get one of those. Then tear apart my Newwish, heatsink it and have some fun.


----------



## jtice

What is that little display you have to the right hand side?


----------



## pb_paulie_b

Yep you got it. It's a Laser FX. For those interested there is also a Laser FX 2. The only difference in it being that it's sound active and you don't have to plug into it. I am old enough to have bought the Laser FX 2 when it came out in the early 90's for $299 and well worth it back then. For really cool project connect it to a low frequency tone (LFO) keyboard. 

Heres some more pix of mine.


----------



## James S

oh man, thats cool. and I have one of those things you modded! It's in a box somewhere in the back of my closet and has been for years, but I can find it.

Now I have an excuse to buy a greenie


----------



## allthatwhichis

jtice said:


> What is that little display you have to the right hand side?


 
Sorry man I missed this post at first... You are typing in my direction correct??? I added a 6.5 inch LCD screen that hooks up to my svideo out on my video card. I use dualview to look at temperatures while I play games and benchmark my PC. The LCD is a car headrest screen. 

Computers are my true obsession at the moment, but... lasers are becoming a close second...


----------



## jtice

Ah, very cool. 
Sounds like that would be very handy. I might have to look into that DualView program.

BTW, what kinda price did you get for that 100mW module?
I have a home made galvo scanning system, but the laser pointer I was using for it died. 
So I have been thinking about getting a new module. But they are very expensive.
I find its actually cheaper to buy a complete system like one of these, and then remove the modules. What do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0005682450&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:PIC&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/100mw-Green-DMX...hZ006QQcategoryZ14984QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis

I got a pretty good deal I think. It came to just under $200 with shipping off eBay. It's from ExtremeLasers. I think it's "last year's" model though. They don't have it on thier company web site any more, but they show thier old webpage that asys it retails for $999. They have a 150mW on thier site taht goes for $999 now.

I notice the most of the complete systems on eBay are relativly cheap but they are usually from China and shipping is $70 to $100. I have never seen or personally played with any of those either, so I am not sure what to expect. It would be nice to see how one works to then make an imitation. I want to get 50+ mW red and blue modules and try to align all 3 onto the Laser FX mirror above. 

One of my real goals is to find a way to get an ossiliscope effect; I guess a scanned line effect (for the x coordinate) that mimics the beat (y coord) and frequency of music. On eBay there are 2... circuit board contraptions, A, B, that produce the "Liquid Sky" effect that may work for the x coord, but I am not sure what could mimic the beat/freq y coord... Hmmm, this is becoming as an exspensive obsession as computers... Just think if I could merger the two...

O, the DualView is part of the nVidia display panel I think, but I think you have to have 2 displays hooked up before the option appears.


----------



## jtice

Ah yea thats one of the modules I am looking at also !

Please let me know what you think of it,

I figure the modules in the China made display units arent as stable, 
and dont have as tight of tolerances on things like the freq. etc.
But for making laser shows, and playing around at home, I really dont think it would matter.

Dont bother buying the liquid shy things, you can easily make one of those.

Also, for your ossiliscope,
thats fairly easy, 
X is the sky effect, 
Y can be a speaker.

Here is what mine looked like using speakers for both x and y.
http://www.jtice.com/home_movs/laser/speaker_XY_scanner.wmv

heres an easy way to do elipses
http://www.jtice.com/Lasers/fanelipse/

~John


----------



## jkaiser3000

For your oscilloscope type of scanning, you can use a line scanner like the ones you mentioned. have that line scanned on top of one of the speaker scanners you have. Make sure the line is in the x direction, and the speaker scans in the y direction.

This way, when you turn the music on, the speaker will deflect the line up or down according to the beat, and, since the line is being scanned in one direction only (from lieft to right, for example), you won't get circular patterns like with teo speakers.

The problem with this is you'll need a bigger mirror on the speaker to accomodate the line. 


Hope this works


----------



## allthatwhichis

I think that might work. I got a set of galvos off eBay, and when I hook one up to the "speaker" output of the Laser FX it gives me a nice 8 to 12 inch "beat" line. I also ordered, but have yet to received, a mortorized first surface mirror... thing that will give me the line.  

Until then I have the motorized mirror, I am using the FX galvo and a mirror on a computer fan to make a tunnel osilliscope.


























:rock: 

I think the Laser FX mave have a few more uses... I need to get another multimeter to check the voltages the board provides. The galvos use +/- 5, and connector for the "speaker" that the mirror is attached to moves the galco very well. 

Here's a close up of the galvo...












I'll post some pics when the other mirror gets in. Or maybe a few with the 488nm blue that whoudl be here tomorror...


----------



## pb_paulie_b

That's pretty cool stuff! Do you have anyway to make a video? It would be interesting when you get everything sorted out and made to fit inside the Laser FX case. The ultimate modded Laser FX


----------



## allthatwhichis

No video at the moment... no pics for that matter. No batteries.



I did find out that the connector for the FX's bulb is 7 volts. It make a nce 1/3 speed for the 12 volt fan I have the mirror on. I removed the FX's mirror/speaker set up and moved the fan/mirror back to the top right corner of the FX. I can't replace the top because I am leaning the fan on the edge wall. I also moved the galvo to the right wall. This way i can point multiple beams at the same galvo/fan mirror. Right now I have the 100 mW green, I call it a 10, but I think it'll do 23+mW blue, and a 1mW red.



Yes, a single mW...



A decent red is next on the list.



I'll see if I can snag some batteries on the way home from work tommorrow and get a small vid and some better pics...


----------



## allthatwhichis

Here's a shot with all 3 beams goin'...
















I took those before the camera died. It looks much better in the dark.


----------



## jtice

That blue looks really cool 
I grabbed a set of those galvos off ebay also, thought wth, they are pretty cheap,
will put them in an enclosure with a small amp, and be able to plug any audio source in to them.

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis

Thanks! It's much easier on the eyes then the green. Although it's not nearly as powerful... Did you figure out how to utilize the TTL lead on the greenie? Am I wrong in thinking that TTL will allow us to "step" the intensity down? 

See if you can use those galvos in your scanner. That's what I hope to make, a scanner that you can also hook up to an audio sorce. I got a motorized first surface mirror, or I will have it once it arrives... this should help complete the osilliscope.  I think the circuit board off this Laser FX could have many uses. Maybe I can learn a little Greek on it... :lolsign:


----------



## Aiki1

How's that rotating mirror going to work exactly?


----------



## allthatwhichis

Hope fully it will do this... 







But I hope to make the beam mimic a beat or sound wave, using the galvo, but only in the y coordinate before it hits the spinning mirror. Hopefully this will give me the oscilliscope effect. I hope... :huh:


----------



## allthatwhichis

I got a second Laser FX goin... Since I only have 2 working bulbs, I decided to disesct the one I have that is kind a storage for parts. I have the blue argon pointing into the first one, and have put the green one inside the other. In the green one I used a prism to... dilute the beam. I covered the prism with poster puddy because it lit up like a christmas light on steroids. There is only about 1/4sq inch of prism uncovered right where the reflection occurs. If my ps meter is correct the blue is 16mW and I'm guessing the reflected green is about 10 to 12. I ended up with 2 semi dim beams (one of which I used) and a bright beam that actually when into the prism.

They both have a galvo that replaced the Laser FX's "speaker" and a fan with a mirror attached with a small angle. The green one's fan is a high voltage fan or I should say, the blue's fan is not 12v like I thought, but the green's is. It is only getting 7 I think so it is a much slower tunnel. It actually looks like an osilliscope...



Its what I call "unexpected results".











Damn I left the native "speaker" laying in the blue one...




















It looks like the blue spins 3+ times for a half spin of the green. Makes a nice contrast. I need to find a way to slow the blue down. 

The picture quality is alittle poor, it's my phone. I made a video, but it is some weird file extention. I have to figure out how to play it off the phone. :thinking:

Here this'll be childish, but since I'm turnin 30 soon :mercy: humor me...

Pick my next phone wallpaper.









A.......................................B







C.....................................D


----------



## jtice

Looking good 

Looks like you are having alot of fun, and thats what matters most !

The blue really looks nice, I will have to keep my eyes open for a deal on one some time.

I have quite a few projects I would like to do for the laser setup.
One important one, is make an adjustable base for the laser module.
I think I saw a pic of yours, you had the same idea.
I am just going to make a platform, and have 3 or 4 adjusting feet on it.
Which will probably just be bolts.

Then I also want to make a couple adjustable mirrors for aiming the beam.
I have seen some on ebay, but MAN they are expensive.

~John


----------



## jkaiser3000

> But I hope to make the beam mimic a beat or sound wave, using the galvo, but only in the y coordinate before it hits the spinning mirror. Hopefully this will give me the oscilliscope effect. I hope... :huh:



I'd recomend having the laser hit the motorized, liquid sky mirror first, then have the line hit the galvo. The effect should be the same, except the spinning mirror is extremly thin, about 1 mm. If you have the galvo and the the spinning mirror you won't see much, as much of the beam is missing the spinning mirror.

As for the phone's wall paper, I wouldn't choose any of your options (a through D). 
I'd choose this one





Just my humble opinion 

Byt the way, that blue looks REALLY nice. I need one 

And, to lower the fan's speed, try using different resistors in series with the power supply, until you find the one that works best, then replace that with a pot of adecuate value, so you'll have some control over it. That way, you can have the green turn faster than the blue some times, and vice versa


----------



## allthatwhichis

I might as well make the hijacked thread claim... sorry paulie...  

I started to split my green beam and bounce it around my... computer/laser room. I used microscope slides as splitters. They work really well for the price. The first slide splits the beam and re... I think refract is the correct term, if not reflects... it into the back of a butchered Laser FX...






up to a first surface mirror that angles the beam to a galvo that is hooked up to the speaker connection of the FX...






reflected to a fan with a mirror on it... and LEDs, will try to disconnect them at some point. This is the slow fan, it's a 12 volt on a 7 volt connection.






I have also plit the blue beam.






Here the lesser blue beam is refracted to a first surface mirror ingeniusly attached to a speaker. I took a rubber band, attached it to a mounting screw hole on each side of the speaker. Then I took some poster puddy and wrapped t around the middle of the band, both strands... then press the top of the mirror onto the puddy. This will hold the mirror AND let it bounce on the bottom part of the speaker. This gives the beam a vertice bounce motion in addition to the sound vibration.











Here is the split blue...






and here is the two beams on separate FXs...











You can definatly see the difference in fan speed. I need to find a way to modulate the faster fan on the blue. I think it is a 5 to 12 volt variable fan, but it may only be a 5 volt.

This camera seems to overexpose a lot. The pictures before are from my phone and look like they under expose. My visual experience is a little in between. The blue makes a wobbling circle and the green make what appears to be a dual line ossilliscope that is connected on each site. If that make sense. All the videos I have made also look different than what I see when watching. I'd post soem videos, but have not found a hosting site yet... 

My red variable module should be in by Monday or Tuesday. I may have to butcher a 3rd FX..  and the liquid sky thing whould have been in... 3 days ago... :scowl:


----------



## allthatwhichis

I've decided my green one is TOO bright for my small room. I split the blue a third time and bounced it over to the green's FX. I'm starting to think a 20 mW green would be perfect for a small show. 100mW is overkill to a dangerous degree. 










I'd like to give a small jeer to imageshack right now... 3:5 page timeouts...

Well damn... I had one more picture and I can't upload it...  

O well, while I was trying that I got the greenie beam to share it's FX with the 3rd blue beam. :rock: I think it's Pink Floyd time...


----------



## allthatwhichis

*Home laser show video with RGB!!! :woot:*






The red came in!!! I got all 3 pointing at the same galvo/fan and then split all 3 and pointed them to a speaker/mirror. 

Some of these are blurry. I think I;m a lil giddy...






























Damn... that's probably the best picture of the set up...





This one's nasty blurry, but it seemed to mix the colors in a niffty kinda way.






and another overhead shot, just as blurry as the first.






alright, what I REALLY want now is a board like jtice. Software driven...



I just don't want to spend too much $$.



There are some stepper motors with small board that can be software driven, but I am not sure that's what I'm lookin for. If I was at work I'd toss some links up, but its too much of a pain gettin to em... My girlfriend said she'd be impressed if I could draw a big $ on the wall. She wants me to do the "S" green and each strip blue and red... I still need to dilute this green some. Its drowning out the other two.

Its ironic, I was listening to Sasha - Live At Homelands 05-30-99 (Essential Mix). Does she come in here at all?

My pictures are GONE!!! They even show up as red "X"s at image shack... :mercy:


----------



## jtice

*Re: Home laser show video with RGB!!! :woot:*

Thanks for sharing the pics! 
Looks really cool, I am :green: with envy for your blue 
The colors look really nice together.

I have not kept up with the computer controlled stuff,
seems mine is no longer offered, and I am not sure what replaced it.
I know the newer USB ones are rather pricey.
You also have to see if the controller board has its own power, of if it just controlls a power supply board to the galvos.

I got a set of those other cheap galvos, the ones with the 1" mirrors on them,
but I wont have a chance to test them until I get back from vacation, which starts tomorrow. WOO HOO :rock:

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis

Thanks! This green is still almost painful... :sweat:

I found a few stepper motors with control boards, that look... like they might be persuaded to do something interesting, and some are software controlled and TTL. I still have no idea if they are even close to the type of thing you have. They're fairly cheap, one was $38 with one motor. May have to get two. 

Well enjoy your vacation. I'm taking a week in October for my 30th birthday. I figure it'll take a week to get over losing my 20s... :mecry: 

I think Shine On You Crazy Diamond should have been longer...


----------



## jkaiser3000

You'll need closed loop galvos for complex graphics, like the $ symbol. These things are a bit pricey though. You could get 15kpps for around 270$, and the controller board can be an inexpensive, parallel port board, for around 50$. I know someone who was selling his setup a while ago for around 250euro, with everything included.

on the other hand, open loop galvos, known also as stepper motors, can produce very simple graphics, like spirographs, can be controlled with a pc too, and are a lot cheaper. You can have a complete setup for 50$. You only need the two steppers, connected to your pc's sound output.


----------



## jtice

What progy are you using for the sound output ones?

So, with tha setup, you wouldnt need a power or control board?
Besides maybe a small audio amp if the computer wasnt moving the steppers enough.

I have these, and would like to use them for something like that.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7510012124&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis

jtice said:


> What progy are you using for the sound output ones?
> 
> So, with tha setup, you wouldnt need a power or control board?
> Besides maybe a small audio amp if the computer wasnt moving the steppers enough.
> 
> I have these, and would like to use them for something like that.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7510012124&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT
> 
> ~John


 
Who, me? I have no program. Just the same galvo you have hooked up to the sound output of the Laser FX, pointing to a fan with a mirror on it. 

Where the "F" are my pictures...  Off to imageshack... Yea!!! That did it... Whatever "that" was.


----------



## jtice

:huh2: 

I was talking to jkaiser3000.


----------



## allthatwhichis

jtice said:


> :huh2:
> 
> I was talking to jkaiser3000.


----------



## jkaiser3000

The program I was refering to is just a pair of oscilators that send the "sound" to the soundcard's output. You just connect the steppers to that and you have some spirographs. The steppers do need some amplifying though. 

There's a guy on ebay that constantly sells a "kit" for this. He states the program is 200$, but it's actually free. I can send it to you if you want .

I don't know if your galvos will work with this. If you know some electronics you may find a way to amplify the signal for them. Might want to check this site as well.

Hope this helps


----------



## allthatwhichis

jkaiser3000 said:


> The program I was refering to is just a pair of oscilators that send the "sound" to the soundcard's output.


 
I just wrapped my mind around that... only took a day.  How bad does it sound if you have speakers hooked up too?


----------



## jkaiser3000

It actually doesn't sound that bad, as long as you keep the volume down. Otherwise you'll crack your windows :lolsign:.

It produces a pure sine or cosine wave on either channel, so all you hear is a tone, or combination if using different settings for each channel. The tone varies with the frequency, which can be set from 0 to 3000hz. In the lower range it produces a buzz, and in the higher range it produces a high pitch sound that can be a bit anoying.

I haven't tryed using the program as it was meant to be used, 'cause I have no galvos to connect . Anyway, the program gives a graphic rendition of the pattern it's supposed to be projecting on the wall :goodjob:


----------



## allthatwhichis

Well, I finally got a small video to show. I say small, depends on where ya are and what ya got. It's 3.7 megs, took me a half hour to upload it...



It is a little of the begining of Pink Floyd Welcome to the Machine. Not one of my favorite songs, but it's on one of my favorite albums and I believe when you listen to Floyd you should listen to the whole album not just a song or two, and this song looks cool.



Enjoy.





edit:
I just watched it for the first time myself and it's not much...  and you can't hear the music cause I recorded it off my camera. Seems a bit small for 3+ megs too. 

#2
Here's some shots of the show...


----------



## Aiki1

Well that's cool, no matter what. What are the three laser strengths - green - 100mw? - red - ?? - blue - ?? - seems like you have a good balance in "brightness"........ :goodjob:


----------



## allthatwhichis

Aiki1 said:


> Well that's cool, no matter what. What are the three laser strengths - green - 100mw? - red - ?? - blue - ?? - seems like you have a good balance in "brightness"........ :goodjob:


 
If you look at the green beam it hits 3 microscope slides that refracts some of it off to the underside of my desk, where I hope to harness it for... something later... Then it hits another slide where it takes that refracted beam and sends it to the mirror on the speaker. Then green beam then goes through another 2 slides for further dilution before going to the galvo then the fan/mirror. 






According to this chart I made with the help of 


jkaiser3000 said:


> The easiest way of reducing the power would be using a beam splitter, as you mentioned. Any piece of glass (or plastic for that matter) works, but it's somewhat inefficient. If you go this route, make sure the reflected beam is the one you use, as it'll be the dimmer one. The transmitted beam will be about 80% intensity, I guess.


 
the remaining green whould be about 26mW and the beam going to the speaker is about 13mW.






I also have a slide for the red and blue beams. I think 80% of 20mW would be 16 to the galvo/fan/mirror and 4mW for the speaker of blue and 32 and 8 for the red. this is all on the assumption the jkaiser300 is correct.  

What is that... 32mW of red, 26mW of green, and 20mw of blue in the main 3 wobbling circles and 8mW red, 13mW green, and 4mW blue in the beat driven circle from the speaker. I'd still like to bring the green down a little. I use poster puddy for all my "fastening" and my slides tend to lean a little after a while messing up some alignments. I had 2 or 3 more in the green but they kept falling over.  I need to find a better beam splitting method that doesn't cost $25 a splitter but is better than slides. 

I brought my laptop to work so I can try to get my video camera hooked up to is so I can upload a video of a Pink Floyd song I made last night. It may be a rather large file though.


----------



## jkaiser3000

Nice 

Here's the program I was telling you about. Try hooking it up to your FX and see what happens. Im curious now 

Note, the program is zipped, and only has an exe file so no complicated setups. Also, I guarantee it had no viruses when it left my computer


----------



## allthatwhichis

jkaiser3000 said:


> Also, I guarantee it had no viruses when it left my computer


I don't know... it's a long way from your computer to mine... :lolsign:


----------



## allthatwhichis

Here we go... I made a video of the next to the last song on Pink Floyd's Momentary Lapse of Reason. It came to 1.77 gigs...  I then converted it from AVI to WMV and got it to 43 megs and then did it again to get it to 13 megs. I will post links to both WMVs... 

Here is the 43 meg one...

Here is the 13 meg one...

Enjoy, but be gentle on the criticisms... It's my first video. 

edit:
that airplane sound in the background it the blue argon's fan... O, I also experience a small Florida earthquake at the end...


----------



## jkaiser3000

How is that laser FX connected to sound?, is it by built-in microphone or a direct connection to the source? The circles seem to move only with low frequency sounds. I'm curious 




> I also have a slide for the red and blue beams. I think 80% of 20mW would be 16 to the galvo/fan/mirror and 4mW for the speaker of blue and 32 and 8 for the red. this is all on the assumption the jkaiser300 is correct.



You know, that 80/20 ratio of transmision/reflection from a slide was all a guess, but seeing as your whole setup is resting on that assumption, I took matters to hand and did some meassurements :touche:. It just turns out that using one slide about 1mm thick, tilted about 45°, I got close to 80% transmission. So it seems your number are close enough after all . 

In case someone is interested, I measured a 5mw pointer first and then with the slide, which gave a reading of close to 4mw.


By the way, could you make a diagram of how your lasers are bounced around your setup?. No need to include wasted beams (the ones not being used at the moment), just show where the beams go to. I think that'd be interesting


----------



## allthatwhichis

Hmmm, try this again... My last reply timed out after I had typed a while... 

The FX hooks up via RCA. It'll do direct speaker outputs or line in. It;s got a selector for each. I think one is amped one is not. And yes, it's frequency response is on the lower end. The mirror on the speaker will get a little of the higher freqs but with it pointing at the old FX color wheel motor which spins with the beat of a song you lose the wave form a little. It works better if I have a fan/mirror after the speaker. I want to try that again, but haven't gotten around to it. My liquid sky creator should have been here days ago but, that's one of the pains of eBay...  

Thanks for verifing the calculations from above. I need to get a meter but they're almost as expensive as a laser...

I'll throw a diagram together if I can get a spare moment here at work... :lolsign: Maybe after my nap...


----------



## allthatwhichis

I'll take a nap in a few, watchin a movie ATM... Here is a diagram of the major beams.


----------



## LawLight

Excellent posts guys. Thanks.


----------



## jkaiser3000

That's a nifty little setup you have there :goodjob:.


----------



## allthatwhichis

Thanks ya'll!

Here is a picture of the FX with a flash. You can see the components better. And look at all that poster puddy! 






Here is the video camera set up... more poster puddy. Now you see why the "Florida earthquake" happened... 











I also just got my motorized 1st surface mirror... finally... I paid for it on 07/28, looks like it got mailed on 08/14.






It's got a REALLY nice shine to it. :goodjob: Here I tried to get the reflection of a pen, but I got a better shot of the "Pink" Floyd shirt I have on...





Anyone know what album this shirt is from? :huh2: 

I haven't been able to test it; I picked it up on the way to work. I will see how it works when I get home. I want to try the ossilliscope idea...


----------



## allthatwhichis

Well I got to test the "motorized first surface mirror", and if the packaging hadn't had cat pee on it I'd probably buy the other one the seller has. I keep breaking microscope slides on it though... It's a heavy little beast. It's got 8 sides, about 1/2 inch at the top and 3/4 inch at the bottom of each side. It actually looks to be real gold plating. :naughty: Very strong 11 volt motor. Flimsy base though, for the weight of the "mirror"

I tried to get the ossilator effect by ppointing the galvo beam at it but all i get is a bouncing line. I found that if I slow my fan/mirror down I get a two line ossilator effect, which is the best I think I can do. I can't seem to get the motorized mirror to slow down that well. If I could get it to creep I think it might work. I'm controlling both it and the fan mirror off of my computer motherboard fans. I got a nice temp monitor fan program that lets me control the voltage tot he fans. :goodjob: 

I took a few shots with a RGB fan next/throguh the set up I have been using. I just threw a slide into the RB beams and another through the G beam and pointed them to the spinning mirror which I placed outside the FX, or what's left of it.  


























I actually get yellow in the pictures!!! There is a hint of yellow in... real time, but not as much as in the pictures.

I made another video of a trance song, I just need to get it of DV and slim it down a little... I'll see if I can upload it from here at home. :candle: If I'm lucky... any solar flares lately? :lolsign:


----------



## jtice

That looks really cool 
Like the yellow mix, you should try aligning them just right so that you can make a good yellow beam or pattern.

Looks like you are having a blast,
and thats what matters most 

How are you liking the red module?
I need to grab one of those soon.
The keychain pointer I have hotwired just isnt cutting it 

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis

Thanks man! I don't think I can reflect... well maybe, but no, to reflect a small amount of the "fan" that is only yellow, or one of the "subtractive" colors, cyan, yellow, or magenta would be a REAL pain in the arse. I was playin around a little with just the fans and got a decent picture of all 3 additive and all 3 subtractive colors. I'll upload them later. I just got the 13 meg video of *The Coast is Clear(For Fireworks) by Nobody, Laser Show*. It took me about an hour... :ironic: Enjoy! 

edit:

Here are those pictures...  































That seems to be the only thing I can find that the motorized fan is good for... The more colors the better though. :naughty:


----------



## jkaiser3000

If you had more blue, you could get white. I gues it's time for one of those 100mw blue modules .

Also, you could "easily" align the red and green beams to get constant yellow. Try using one slide, set at 45° to the red so the red will go through the slide. Then set the green at 90° to the red so that the green will reflect off the slide and travel colinear with the red. That is, you need the green on the other side of the slide from where the red is reflected. Sort of like this.






What you need to do is this. Place the red and beamsplitter. Then place the green and have it point directly to where the red hits the splitter. Twist the splitter in such a way that the green and red coincide on a wall at some distance. That should be enough for some yellow 

This way, you'll end with around 50mw of yellow :naughty:. The "waste" beam is mostly green, so no yellow there, I think.


----------



## allthatwhichis

I'm not sure how much red I can squeeze out of that beam. It's already split 3 times... :sweat: I got all kinds of extra green... I guess another red module is only $70 or so... but  I'm tryin to sell a few computer parts as it is...  Also, all three beams originate from the same general direction. Getting them perpendicular might not be easy. My beam bouncing project hasn't gone anywhere, mainly cause it's a pain. The laser show yeilds more interesting results. And... if I go for one of the subtractive colors I will want to go for all three... :candle: That's how obsessions go...  :huh: AND NO blue dpss!!! I can't...


----------



## allthatwhichis

Here's the link to that video I made the other night to Shine on You Crazy Diamond. It has much better audio quality compared to the other videos. I took the audio from the CD and added it to the DV. I plan to do this to the trance song I made a video to before.

Here's a quick pic...






Hmmm, I must have time travled for that picture...


----------



## jkaiser3000

Do you have any idea what's the RPM on that motorized mirror thing you have, aka liquid sky scanner ?

Nice vid too. A bit boring in the begginig due to the song being a bit slow at first. Also, I like the delicate sound of thunder version a bit better


----------



## jkaiser3000

Do you have any idea what's the RPM on that motorized mirror thing you have, aka liquid sky scanner ?

Nice vid too. A bit boring in the begginig due to the song being a bit slow at first. Also, I like the delicate sound of thunder version a bit better


----------



## allthatwhichis

jkaiser3000 said:


> Do you have any idea what's the RPM on that motorized mirror thing you have, aka liquid sky scanner ?
> 
> Nice vid too. A bit boring in the begginig due to the song being a bit slow at first. Also, I like the delicate sound of thunder version a bit better


 
Have no idea. I control it off my motherboard fan but it just uses arbitrary numbers. Anything over 42 get it to spin. It is pretty much the same as the fan/mirror. I have them both on a fan controller on the motherboard. When I turn it all the way up the liquid sky thing really moves. Hmmm, I have a program that measures RPMs now that I think about it, I have never looked or noted what the RPMs are though. I'll try to remember to check when I get home tomorrow morning.

Yea, I have noticed that most of the Floyd songs I really like and would take the time to make a video for are kinda uneventful... I made a video of the whole WYWH album but was a little unhappy with it so all I did the audio for was SoYCD part 1. I may do part 2 tonight after I re-do the audio for the trance song. DSoThunder doesn't have the same sound quality with the audience and all. That is a good live album though.

I'm looking at the bay for mirrors, filters, and an ILDA controlled show... They're all $300+ for the ILDAs. Mainly wasting time before our pizza arrives. Then I'll play with the audio.


----------



## Aiki1

I want an ILDA controlled show as well - what have you found?


----------



## allthatwhichis

Aiki1 said:


> I want an ILDA controlled show as well - what have you found?


 
There are 4 kits, two 15k, a and b, a 20k, and a 30k. I'm not sure if the two 15s are ILDA though. The 30k is DMX. They're are also from China. I think Craig got his 100mW Blue from the same seller. You may have seen them before, the seller has had several for a while.


----------



## ajohnson

From what I've seen, anything over 8k with blanking can make the ILDA test pattern with the proper controller/drivers/software. Check out http://pages.videotron.com/legato/LaserShow/LaserShow.htm for a homemade one. The faster the galvos the more complex and/or crisp the images can be. I've been seriosly considering the 30k one myself, but right now I'm trying to get my hands on a catweazle box (20k).

By the way, that program with the sine-wave audio outputs is the same one I used to generate the pics I posted a while back. With some cheap galvos and that free prog you can make what I did for over $75 

Here's the link again just to make things easier: http://azj.rmcps.com/pictures/LaserShow/


----------



## allthatwhichis

:ewww: That's a nasty background on that site... I think I have been there before though. Damn... There was a Catweazle on eBay last week with a bad y scanner. It was in the UK I think and I think the winning bidder was at less than $200...

I would like to find a scanner set up that is less expensive that the ones on eBay and maybe ship from the US... I'm impatient and China seem like such a FAR away place... I'll see what "Norm" has to say and see what he's built.


----------



## ajohnson

allthatwhichis said:


> There was a Catweazle on eBay last week with a bad y scanner. It was in the UK I think and I think the winning bidder was at less than $200...


 
Yea, that was me 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=017&item=270018548626

was just under $250 US actually, and I was hoping to add it to another one that was apparently non-functional and come up with a working unit. Unfortunately the guy with the 2nd one isn't responding to my emails


----------



## allthatwhichis

This is a good example of grave digging, but it gives history... 

I recently let a friend from Photonlexicon take my scanners to do a reivew on them when he gets back up to South Carolina, and also took my 20ks to trade with someone for me in North Carolina. So I have NO scanners in my lil RGB projector for a little while.






So I now have to improvise to get my luminary fix... I dragged out an old Laser FX that I have butchered, put in a MM1 w/mirror, pulled of a side panel on the projector, a lil alignment, and now I have a single axis, sound modulated, RGB laser show.





































If anyone has seen a Laser FX in action this is very similar as the mirror motion is the same. My camera only shows a bunch of squiggly lines due to the exposure time. I was going to make a movie, but I was capturing video from FLEM. I use the Winamp plug in for Pangolin to make things interesting and keep the colors changing. I just let it do a 5 second random swap on effects. The Gmack.mp3 put on a nice show.  Although it is NOT as fun as watching beamshows or graphic show on a set of good scanners, it will do for now. 





I made a video...





Enjoy!


----------



## allthatwhichis

Double submit... Sorry.


----------

